# Chinese Zha Zhang Mein recipe (Noodles)



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I guess now that I've started blogging my everyday recipes might as well post it here too and get more active on the forum.

*Ingredients* of goodness

1 lb of hand pulled noodles or dried Chinese noodles (I get Wu-Mu Dried Noodles brand)
1 whole pork tenderloin (I bought one that's 1 lb)
1 package of baked tofu*
1 whole zucchini
1 whole, humongously large,  white onion
5 cloves of garlic
8 oz jar of sweet bean sauce or tian mian jian (甜面酱)
8 oz jar of broad bean sauce or dou ban jiang(豆瓣酱)
1 tablespoon of rice wine
2 tablespoon of soy sauce
some corn starch... (an ingredient I always have in my kitchen)
*Note 1: Should be able to find this in Asian stores and should come in square blocks of 4)
Note 2: Not to be bias or anything, but I buy my bean sauces that are made in Taiwan or USA

*Prep work *

Vegetables first!
1. Cube onion into .5 cm squares
2. Cube zucchini
3. Cube fried tofu into .5 cm pieces
4. Mash the garlic with the flat of the knife.

Meat section rawr sanitation...
1. Mince the pork tenderloin into tiny cubes
2. Use about 3 tablespoons of cornstarch and mix the pork around by massaging the corn starch into the pork
3. Add in the soy sauce and rice wine and massage some more.

*Cooking Time!*

1. In a pan (wok preferred) add a sh*t ton of oil like 1/4 cup.
2. Once the oil is really hot ... add the pork
3. Stir around for 5 to 7 minutes on medium-high heat (until it is almost done cooking)
4. Take out the pork and place into a bowl or plate
5. Add in the onions and zucchini
6. Stir around until translucent
7. Empty both sauces into the pan and add the meat back into the pan
8. Cook until simmering and add garlic and baked tofu
9. Cook for additional 2 minutes until the tofu gets soft and cooked.
10. Serve with noodles

Noodles:

Well I will teach you how to make hand pulled noodles in another blog, but noodles are simple

1. Boil water
2. Add noodles
3. Test to see if it is done by tasting it.
4. Remove noodles and plop sauce onto it

Another note....
So for the Chinese version, it is better to have julienne cucumbers

Well enjoy!

Jon Lin's Food Adventures <- for picture and rants haha


----------



## mexican mama (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for sharing...i so miss Asian cooking


----------

